# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Blauwe plekken

## zoeker

Ik ben een vrouw van 64 en heb af en toe zomaar blauwe plekken op benen en armen. Ik ben me niet bewust dat ik me ergens aan gestoten heb.
Nu moet ik erbij zeggen dat mijn moeder dat ook wel eens had.
Vraag me af wat dit is!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo zoeker,

Vervelend dat je zomaar blauwe plekken hebt...
Doen ze ook pijn of is de plek eromheen gezwollen? Heb je er in de winter meer last van als in de zomer? 
Heeft je moeder er ooit een diagnose voor gehad of trok het gewoon na verloop van tijd weg?
Soms komen blauwe plekken een paar dagen nadat je je gestoten hebt of bent gevallen dus het kan van een paar dagen terug zijn... 
Verder kan het te maken hebben met een heleboel oorzaken zoals gebrek aan vitaminen, gebruik van bepaalde medicijnen zoals bloedverdunners, een dunnere huid, soms is er geen aanwijsbare oorzaak en er zijn ook bepaalde ziektes die voor spontane blauwe plekken zorgen.
Het beste is denk ik om langs de huisarts te gaan om je te laten onderzoeken en bloed te laten prikken, dan weet je zeker wat je wel of niet hebt.
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## zoeker

> Hallo zoeker,
> 
> Vervelend dat je zomaar blauwe plekken hebt...
> Doen ze ook pijn of is de plek eromheen gezwollen? Heb je er in de winter meer last van als in de zomer? 
> Heeft je moeder er ooit een diagnose voor gehad of trok het gewoon na verloop van tijd weg?
> Soms komen blauwe plekken een paar dagen nadat je je gestoten hebt of bent gevallen dus het kan van een paar dagen terug zijn... 
> Verder kan het te maken hebben met een heleboel oorzaken zoals gebrek aan vitaminen, gebruik van bepaalde medicijnen zoals bloedverdunners, een dunnere huid, soms is er geen aanwijsbare oorzaak en er zijn ook bepaalde ziektes die voor spontane blauwe plekken zorgen.
> Het beste is denk ik om langs de huisarts te gaan om je te laten onderzoeken en bloed te laten prikken, dan weet je zeker wat je wel of niet hebt.
> Heel veel succes!
> ...




Hallo Luuss,

Nee de plekken doen geen pijn en zijn niet gezwollen of zo, en trekken na verloop van tijd gewoon weg, zoals gewone blauwe plekken doen. Ik heb dat gemiddeld zo'n 3 a 4 keer per jaar op alleen benen en armen. Winter of zomer , ik vermoed dat dit geen verschil maakt. Ik eet heel erg goed en we hebben zelf een biologische groentetuin en ik ben zelf bijna nooit echt moe en heb veel energie. Soms teveel  :Smile:  hyperactief,en ben nooit ziek. Heb eerder lage dan hoge bloeddruk. Ik ben 1.76 lang en weeg nooit meer dan 70 klg.Wel heel af en toe hartritmestoornis(kloppingen) s'nachts. Naar huisarts geweest, hartfilmpje, maar daar kwam niks uit. Wel raar want dat filmpje werd gemaakt 2 dagen later toen mijn hart niet op hol sloeg, dus ben ik soms wel wat bang.

Ik vermoed, wat blauwe plekken betreft ik net als mijn moeder (heb ik ooit gehoord van mijn zus) een dunne huid heb. Voor zover ik weet is ze nooit(maar men sprak daar vroeger niet gauw over en bovendien was ik de jongste thuis) naar de dokter geweest. By the way: mijn moeder is wel 85 geworden.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo zoeker,

Gelukkig trekken de blauwe plekken vanzelf weg en doen ze geen pijn en zijn ze ook niet opgezwollen  :Smile: 
Leuk dat je een biologische groentetuin hebt!
Fijn dat er niks uit het hartfilmpje kwam, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat je toch soms wel bang bent dat er wel iets aan de hand is...
Als je moeder waarschijnlijk een dunne huid had zonder verdere problemen en een mooie leeftijd heeft bereikt, dan kan het zijn dat jij die genen van je moeder hebt gekregen en jij ook een dunne huid hebt die de blauwe plekken veroorzaakt.
Zolang het geen pijn doet, het niet gaat zwellen of het niet te lang aanhoudt en je verder geen problemen ervan ondervind hoef je je denk ik ook geen zorgen te maken.
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## zoeker

[QUOTE=Luuss0404;38339]Hallo zoeker,


Goeden morgen Luus.

Bedankt voor je berichtje voor deze hypogonder :Smile:

----------


## carolina12

Nice post ,,,,,
ik ook eens met uw mening als welll ,,,,,
thanks for sharing

----------

